# Facetime Windows



## Safari6 (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour


Je suis sous mac et beaucoup de mes amis sont sous Windows.

On aimerait bien discuter par chat, et par Webcam, seulement voila, je voulais savoir s'il existait un facetime ou ichat pour Windows.


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Madalvée (25 Août 2011)

Ils ont sûrement un iPhone ou un iPad, c'est la façon la plus "économique" après le Mac.


----------



## Gunners66 (25 Août 2011)

Skype fais à peu prés la même chose non?


----------



## Siciliano (26 Août 2011)

Gunners66 a dit:


> Skype fais à peu prés la même chose non?


 
Je plussois. Skype pourras très bien faire l'affaire, vu qu'il est multiplateforme.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (26 Août 2011)

oui mais skype a l'air de + faire chauffer le mac!!!


----------



## Aliboron (26 Août 2011)

Safari6 a dit:


> je voulais savoir s'il existait un facetime ou ichat pour Windows.


AIM fonctionne sur le même protocole que iChat.


----------

